# altavoces para Mp3 portatil



## chipko (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola amigos, hace mucho q no escribia por aqui, y sigo sin tener demasiada idea de electronica, pero bueno si me dejais aprovechare un poco de vuestras neuronas.

Tng una idea rondandome la cabeza para aprovechar algunos aparatejos q tng por casa.
Dispongo de unos altavoces de coche, que no uso, y queria saber si los podria usar como altavoces para conectar mi Mp3 en la cocina, mientras hago la comidita. 
Pero claro algo necesitaré que de potencia a la salida de mi mp3 (de bolsillo) pq con una pila de 1.5 no creo q el sonido sea audible a mas de 3 cm del altavoz jeje. 
Se os ocurre alguna idea facil sencilla y economica?


----------



## lordblacksuca (Nov 21, 2007)

hola, mira,lo que podes hacer es lo siguiente:

aca te dejo un link  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm

eso, es un amplificador de audio con un tda2002 es simple de hacer y es barato, y encima logras mucha potencia.

espero aberte ayudado


----------



## chipko (Nov 21, 2007)

nunca he fabricado nada en placas, pero no me importaria empezar si esto es tan sencillo como dices.
Si me podeis decir alguna pagina en la q venga "paso a paso" como soldar y unir to los componentes pos muchisimo mejor, a ser posible con fotos..... es mucho pedir?
una vez fabricado, tendria q alimentarlo con un transformadorr o con una fuente de ordenador no? cual puedo usar?
y supongo q el amplificador a fabricar tendra algo asi como una entrada de corriente, una entrada de audio y una salida de audio amplificada q iria a los altavoces no?

Muchas gracias


----------



## lordblacksuca (Nov 21, 2007)

si exactamente, al circuito lo tenes que alimentar con 12vcc luego tenes una entrada de audio, donde conectas el mp3, y tenes una salida, a la cual le tenes que conectar los parlantes.

con respecto a la alimentacion, podes conseguirte un transformador de 220/12 de una radio vieja,  o sino lo podes comprar nuevo, en alguna casa de transformadores.

con respecto a lo de los componentes, si no sabes nada de electronica, lo mejor seria que te pongas a leer algo sobre el tema.

aca tenes algo de las soldaduras:   http://roble.cnice.mecd.es/~jsaa0039/cucabot/soldadura-pcb.html

espero q te sirva


----------



## chipko (Nov 21, 2007)

Muchas gracias, es muy interesante. de momento cuando tenga tiempo me pondre con el amplificador. y mucha paciencia...... 

no se exactamente cual es la potencia de los altavoces, pero bueno, mas q el resultado me interesa el proceso, pa ir aprendiendo cosillas.
Asi q si alguien se le ocurren cosas sencillas para hacer con despieces de ordenadores sobretodo q me diga.
Mis primeros "cutreinventos" fueron un manos libres para el coche y un cargador..... si consigo mi nuevo proposito será un gran avance


----------



## chipko (Nov 22, 2007)

solo una preguntita mas. esto se puede montar en una placa de esas q llaman "de puntos" verdad? es q me parece mas sencillo. otra preguntita, cuanto cuestan los materiales? será caro montarlo todo? con un soldador me servira para todo o necesito algun aparetejo mas? es q este finde voy a casa de un amigo y es para tomarle prestado lo q necesite.
gracias
bye


----------



## illoo (Nov 26, 2008)

yo busco algo parecido pero me gustaria que me explicaseis como quitarle el amplificador a una radio y donde conectar la salida
gracias


----------



## rubnelafuente (Dic 22, 2009)

lordblacksuca dijo:


> hola, mira,lo que podes hacer es lo siguiente:
> 
> aca te dejo un link  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm
> 
> ...


gracias por la pagina pero en el esqema salen valores de los condensadores distintos que en el dibujo de componentes de la placa
¿cual seria mejor poner?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola.

Usa cualquiera, 220uF ó 100uF sirven, si puedes usa el de mayor capacidad.
0.1uF = 100nF

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

